# Door Rack Painter



## lovasnj (May 23, 2015)

Thinking about picking up one of the Door Rack Painter systems http://www.doorrackpainter.com.

Wondering what people think of them and/or other systems people like.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Love it! Imho there's no better system for painting cabinet doors other than having a hanger system at a shop. I suggest buying two dry racks and one spray. That'll cover you for 39 cabinet doors which is plenty for the majority of jobs.

The ability to do both sides at the same time saves you so much time it'll pay for itself after a couple jobs.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I bought the system and thought it was going to be great, but...

The problem I had was when you set the doors on the little round posts, they do leave a slight indentation, four of them on each door. Since you never can put the door the same way twice or thrice, you end up with lots of little indentation marks on the backs of the doors. Also you have to wipe the rods on the spray rack for each door. To me it was a pain in the butt. I like the erekta rack system, but you can only do one side at a time.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I bought the system and thought it was going to be great, but...
> 
> The problem I had was when you set the doors on the little round posts, they do leave a slight indentation, four of them on each door. Since you never can put the door the same way twice or thrice, you end up with lots of little indentation marks on the backs of the doors. Also you have to wipe the rods on the spray rack for each door. To me it was a pain in the butt. I like the erekta rack system, but you can only do one side at a time.


I've never had a problem with indentation marks but the is a tiny spot that makes contact leaving you with a dot without paint. Only two of those spot are ever visible, the other two are hidden my the hinge side or not seen from underneath or above. The second coat covers the tiny dot, I've never had a problem with it making a mark that needed to be sanded or anything. I'm normally using either breakthrough or SW MSA spraying thinner coats, that could be the difference. 

Yes you do have to quickly wipe the spray rack after each door, but having to wait for paint to dry and spray 4 times instead of twice is way more time consuming.


----------



## Chuck the painter (Sep 16, 2015)

I like mine for cabinet doors. They make me money. I use door deckers for larger items.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck the painter (Sep 16, 2015)

Update: Just talked to Jake the owner of doorackpainter. Great guy, always gets back to me & has good spray advice. I've done 6 cabinet jobs with my set and I'm going to add another set next month.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have one. I used to own his original 3/8" galvanized pipe style dry racks, but then I built a 3/4" pipe duplicate from his 3/8" design due to a design flaw. Looks like he is using a square stock now?...  

I rarely use the drying racks (i have two sets) for drying anymore. instead, I use one set to hold a 5' bar and I spray my doors hanging with it, then transfer them to a drying rm that can hold approx 40-60 doors. I have the spray rack and use it occasionally. 

If I'm in a pinch for space and I have to paint cabinet doors on site, I use the whole system but that is rare now-adays as I prefer the simplicity of my shop system.

I use DoorDeckers for man doors and the Erecta-Rack (only for drying) for one sided projects. These two are some of my favorite tools.


----------



## Chuck the painter (Sep 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I have one. I used to own his original 3/8" galvanized pipe style dry racks, but then I built a 3/4" pipe duplicate from his 3/8" design due to a design flaw. Looks like he is using a square stock now?...
> 
> I rarely use the drying racks (i have two sets) for drying anymore. instead, I use one set to hold a 5' bar and I spray my doors hanging with it, then transfer them to a drying rm that can hold approx 40-60 doors. I have the spray rack and use it occasionally.
> 
> ...


Are you drilling the top of the doors and installing hooks?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Chuck the painter said:


> Are you drilling the top of the doors and installing hooks?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


No. I can't do that (as in; I can't justify puting holes in perfectly good doors)  . I have other methods of hanging cabinet doors (depending on the hinge style). I had pictures of one style and how I hung it, but it's stubbornly hidden some where... And it's too hard to explain.. lain: If this pic is ever found, ill post it.










found the pic.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I am also curious about this system or something similar. I have a rather large cabinet job coming in 2 weeks and I would rather not hang the doors like im use to doing due to the laborish touching up of the hook holes (44 cabinet doors and drawers, 2 hooks each means 88 holes to bondo and touch up)

Im thinking a standard cabinet dry rack is my best bet, setting freshly painted surfaces on the dry rack rods doesnt sit to easy with me. I am more curious into this rack system, though the price point is on the expensive side. http://www.fastrackequipment.com/products.html


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

ThreeSistersPainting said:


> I am also curious about this system or something similar. I have a rather large cabinet job coming in 2 weeks and I would rather not hang the doors like im use to doing due to the laborish touching up of the hook holes (44 cabinet doors and drawers, 2 hooks each means 88 holes to bondo and touch up)
> 
> Im thinking a standard cabinet dry rack is my best bet, setting freshly painted surfaces on the dry rack rods doesnt sit to easy with me. I am more curious into this rack system, though the price point is on the expensive side. http://www.fastrackequipment.com/products.html


Hanging them is definitely the way to go in my opinion. Gotta figure your system without putting holes in them.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've never hung cabinet doors to paint myself, I like spraying them flat and having gravity working for me in leveling the film. I can see the advantage though. 

With regards to hanging them, if you used small screws with hooks or rings and only screwed into the top of the upper doors and the bottoms of the lower doors, would you really have to fill the holes? Seems like small holes in those locations would never be seen under normal circumstances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

They can be felt when dusting and cleaning even if they aren't seen. The wood around the screw hole usually sticks out and paint and primer can create build up. 

If it's the backside of a drawer front that is covered over when installed, then it's cool.

A lot of us are dealing with nice cabinets, nice homes, and we all want to and have to provide a quality service. So when I was tasked by my company to prime and paint all the new custom cabinets in a 5000 sq ft house, by myself, I was accountable and tried to leave no room for oversights. They were raw poplar, shaker style with rounded edges. There were 85 pieces to do and they got two coats of lacquer undercoater, and two coats of oil satin impervo. 
I had two bedrooms to work in and I figured a way of prepping them, priming and spraying in one room and making a 8x8 drying rack that held all except a few drawer fronts that were attached to the boxes still. Like 80 pieces all hung on wire, on some 2x3 set-ups I brought. Put them on edge and they don't bow... I used no hooks, just drywall screws using existing hinge holes without damaging them.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I always place the hooks on an inconspicuous edge, bottom or tops of the cabinet edges depending how they hang. I've tried to come up with a method to use the hinge holes but they take up a lot of space when hanging.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Judging by the many creative homemade setups here I'm guessing that no one knows about these.....
http://www.rockler.com/sure-hooktrade-360-12-pack

We use these combined with the door rack painter to meet all our needs.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

The reviews i've read for ^that hook is mixed with bad and good experiences. They say where the metal hook meets the plastic is where they are prone to breaking. I have read a review where this has failed and the door fell. definitely a cool idea, they just need to make it all metal and charge a little more.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

After using cabinet deckers by the door deckers company, for many projects we have decided to switch to this system. To much time spent on assembling and afterwards filling in screw holes touching up.
We just used our door racks for the first time, on Friday and Saturday. Primer and first coat of Advance on Friday. Second coat of Advance on Saturday.
I noticed small little lines on backs of doors after we set up to spray second coat. I believe that if these small little lines are what to expect after each coat I'll take it. A couple of seconds of touch up per door instead of several minutes per door set up through final touch up.
Per project those extra hours will add up quickly.
Imo this system will work well if done correctly like the videos.


----------



## Chuck the painter (Sep 16, 2015)

You have to think ahead & plan the proper width for setting up the doorackpainter. Also, it becomes second nature to wipe the spray rack rods down after you get in a familiar rhythm when spraying. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy D (Sep 28, 2021)

Do you guys find that the paddles that you use to move the door from the spray rack to the drying rack leave marks in the doors?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> They can be felt when dusting and cleaning even if they aren't seen. The wood around the screw hole usually sticks out and paint and primer can create build up.
> 
> If it's the backside of a drawer front that is covered over when installed, then it's cool.
> 
> ...


Look at me, all necro-posting and stuff, but your idea sounds interesting and I'd love to hear more about it. Do you have any pics by chance? If I'm understanding you correctly, you just put a few drywall screws into the hinge holes and then hang them from a wire vertically? Your comment when you said, "Put them on edge and they don't bow" is where you lost me. Do you attach wire to the 2x3's then hang the doors from those wires? Does it get tricky when hanging multiple doors on the same wire, (due to movement)? Is the only thing keeping the doors on the wire the actual screw head?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Look at me, all necro-posting and stuff, but your idea sounds interesting and I'd love to hear more about it. Do you have any pics by chance? If I'm understanding you correctly, you just put a few drywall screws into the hinge holes and then hang them from a wire vertically? Your comment when you said, "Put them on edge and they don't bow" is where you lost me. Do you attach wire to the 2x3's then hang the doors from those wires? Does it get tricky when hanging multiple doors on the same wire, (due to movement)? Is the only thing keeping the doors on the wire the actual screw head?


My cross member piece of wood is a 2x3, and place it across 4' step ladders or tall saw horse set ups, or baker scaffold, etc. If the 2×3 is placed "flat", it will bow with a bunch of weight. If it's turned so it's 2.5" (3") tall and it's sitting on the 1.5" edge, it's stronger.
To wire up, I attach either 2.5" or 3" screws where the pocket hinge will cover it. 
I wrap my wire around the left side screw and put a sharp bend in the other end of wire which is like crimped onto the screw but can be slipped off in order to hang or unhang the cab door over the cross member.
I use a seperate spray stand to hang them and spray


----------



## Jeremy D (Sep 28, 2021)

How do you insert the screws without them going through the door?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeremy D said:


> How do you insert the screws without them going through the door?


Just insert them in a couple turns is all. There's plenty of thickness of door there, as the screw does not go inside the hinge mortise.


----------

